# Rumors!



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 4, 2010)

```
<p><strong>I’m back home

<span style="font-weight: normal;">I’ve returned home to Canada and seem to be over my jet lag, so back to work.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong>Where are the rumors?

<span style="font-weight: normal;">After a major trade show, stuff usually dries up. I think some people would like to forget about cameras for a few weeks. Northlight <a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_rumours.html">points out </a>what I’ve also heard from a few people. Things are going to be slow for a little while.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">I do not expect any new camera body before 2011. There is still a chance for a lens announcement.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## spam (Oct 4, 2010)

Canon Rumors said:


> I do not expect any new camera body before 2011.



So you dont believe 1Ds MK IV will come out around October 20th?


----------



## ronderick (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah... 2011 should be see the confrontation between D4/ 1DsIV or baby D4/5D3 (even better, a massive campaign on both fronts).


----------



## Tov (Oct 5, 2010)

Canon Rumors said:


> Things are going to be slow for a little while.



At least you'll have some time to sort out your wedding/honeymoon pictures and getting used to being married!


----------

